# Mark333 Training Log....



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi guys,

I'm starting a training log so I can make sure I'm sticking to what I supposed to be doing and to get any comments from you guys and girls on anything negative or positive I'm doing

Iv just finished a 6 week strength training programme, 4 sets/5 reps and I got great results! Bench went from 110 for 5 to 120! Squat from 155 to 165 and rack deadlift from 190 to 210!Anyway my current weight is 90 kg and I'm looking to slowly cut, diet is 2500kcal pd 4 meals and two shakes! I hope to post every training session to help stay motivated and some food stuff!My training = back day, chest & shoulders day, legs day then arms with weighted chins and dips and my rep range will be between 8-10reps for the next 5-6 weeks!

Will post videos and pictures throughout, wish me luck

Mark


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Ok Mondays workout was back,

Wide pull downs

195lbs for 10, 225lbs 10, 237.5 lbs for 10 x2

T-bar row

70kg for 10, 80kg for 10, 85kg for 8 x2

Deadlifts

140kg/10, 170kg/10 180kg/8, 180kg/7

Back pumps was unreal had to sit down!!!

Then x2 sets of db rows 8reps with 50kg!

Felt dead!

Diet was good x2 hurricane xs shakes, x2 baked potato & tuna, omlette wrap and oats and whey. Some veg in there too but need to up fats!!


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Chest/Shoulders done last night, only 2 of us training so much shorter rests which was good and my good was it hot in the gym.

Warm up done first...

Flat Bench

10reps/110kg

9reps/112.5kg

8reps/112.5kg

6reps/112.5kg

Barbell Incline

10/80kg

8/80kg

8/80kg

10/70kg (All paused reps)

Standing Barbell

10/40kg

8/45kg

6/40kg (???)

10/40kg

Side Raises supersetted with Bent Over Rear Raises

10/12kg

10/12kg

10/12kg

I find shoulders so hard after both chest exercises but will keep it up until after the 6 weeks and maybe put it in a day on its own. Diet very good again, 2500kcal all there abouts


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hello m8 nice progress so far one question though ...why did you change from a strength routine to this one ?


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

After 6 weeks of strength (5 reps) now doing 8-10 as I think my joints tendons etc need a rest! So I'm hoping over the next 6 to see similar improvements then go back to a strength programme to see if I have progressed again! Hope this makes sense mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

perfect sense m8 im having same problem so just doing 4-5 week cycles of heavy and light .


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

I like it, seems to help me stay injury free touch wood! I just hope I can finish this cycle at the same weights as I finished the 5 rep!


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Yesterday was an off day but was busy sorting my car out. Today was legs and I have had a little problem with my right knee so just easing into to squats again! Since up the reps from 5 to 8-10 I have been getting the worst back pumps from deadlifts and squats. Now I dont use a belt so would this help???

Anyway

Warm ups on leg press up to 200lbs as squat rack was being used by a nice young man for his bicep curls!

Squats

10-60kg x2

10-100kg

8-120kg

8-130kg

8-130kg

SL Deadlifts

10-60kg

10-120kg

8-130kg (Back Pump pain really bad)

10-130kg (Eased off a bit)

Leg Extensions

8-300lbs

8-300lbs

8-300lbs

Seated Ham Curls

10- 105lbs

10-125lbs

10-140lbs

That was it, food been good today so far but had mcdonalds yesterday as my cheat meal with the Mrs! So going to be good as gold the rest of the week!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

back extensions m8 i do them on a reverse incline (opposite to an incline sit up ) seems to stop the pumps they got so bad i struggled squatting deadlifting any weight .


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Cheers Ill give them a try, but would you do them before or after deads or squats or on a different day???


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i do them on different days tues/thurs try whatever day suits you im in gym 5 days normally so i do it on cardio/core days


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh ok cool well I work in a gym so can do them a few morning a week, would you say high rep 15-20 would be a good start?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mark333 said:


> Oh ok cool well I work in a gym so can do them a few morning a week, would you say high rep 15-20 would be a good start?


i do a min of 40 but not all in one go i break it up , i think due to low rep work the small muscles get used to it and pump up so teach them muscle endurance


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i had to sub too


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Today was an arm day, still testing out exercises not 100% with my exercise choices.

Dips

10-bw

10-20kg

10-30kg

8-35kg

8-35kg

6-35kg

Couple of sets of 10 close chins

Cable pushdown

3sets of 10

Hammer curls across the body

3 sets of 10 22kg

Close grip cable pull downs

3 sets 10

Really hot in the gym today, will sort out a better routine next as I was just picking exercises as I went along


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Had the weekend off sitting in the sun, what great weather we are having!

Back yesterday, as it was a bank holiday had to work and then train at different gym but was ok.

Wide Pull Ups

10reps/bw

10reps/bw

8reps/bw

8reps/bw

T-BAR Row

10/60kg

10/80kg

8/85kg (PB)

8/85kg

8/85kg

DB RoW

8/50kg

8/55kg (PB)

8/55kg

8/55kg

Seated Row (1 & 1/4 reps)

10/50kg

10/50kg

10/50kg (All reps paused then taken away by a few inches then pulled back in for a second pause)

Was going to deadlift but back different feel up to it so taking a week off.

Food also changed to 8 300kcal meals so I can eat a bit more regular as I seem to be getting very hungry in the evening.


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Chest and Shoulders yesterday, not a very good session but was ok

Flat Bench

10-112.5kg (PB)

9-112.5kg

5-112.5kg(???)

8-112.5kg

Incline Barbell

10-80kg

9-80kg

8-80kg

8-80kg

Standing Shoulders

9-40kg

8-40kg

8-40kg

9-40kg

Lat and Rear Super set

8reps each with 12.5kg x3

Been having four rice cakes with a tin of tuna (mustard & Very light mayo) before bed as Im always hungry and seems to be working a treat. Its weird as its one meal I do look forward to the most now. Three a bit more weeks of this 8-10 reps til I get back on to the 5 rep stuff. I really hope i can get my bench up to 125kg for 5, squat 175kg for 5 and rack deads 220 for 5! Well I hope


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nearly threw up after Legs today, knee is feeling better so upped my squats which felt much better (still adjusting to the higher reps).

Also the squat rack was busy so I did stiff leg deads first and had a big increase on them, then I squatted and didnt get any back pumps so really happy today.

Sl Deads-

10-60kg

10-100kg

10-130kg

10-135kg

8-140kg

Squats

10-60kg

10-100kg

10-130kg

8-135kg

8-135kg

Leg Curl

10-105lbs

10-140lbs

6-140lbs (Felt Sick)

Leg Extension

8-307.5lbs

8-307.5lbs

Good workout feel a bit better know, gonna be sore tomorrow!!!


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Arms done yesterday, legs are so sore today can't walk lol!

Dips

8-bw

8-20kg

9-35

10-40

8-40

Close chins with feet on bench, pause at the top to squeeze biceps

10-bw

10-bw

10-bw

10-bw

Tri pulldowns

10-120lbs

10-130lbs

10-140lbs

10-140lbs all paused at the top and bottom

Db hammer curls single

10-22kg

10-24kg

10-24kg

10-24kg

Then a quick high rep superset with barbell curls and close push ups.


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Went out for a stag do Saturday night and still dont feel right, Mondays training went ok.

Wide Pull Downs-

10-190lbs

10-225lbs

8-225lbs

8-225lbs

T-Bar Row-

10-65kg

10-85

8-90kg

8-90kg

DB Row-

8-55kg

10-55kg

8-55kg

Deadlifts- (back pumps have got so much better but no where near where I was a few weeks back)

8-70kg

8-110kg

8-140kg

6-180kkg

3-180kg

Still felt bad so left, no more drinking for me for a long time I think...


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Todays training, Chest & Shoulders

Bench Press

10-112.5kg

10-112.5kg

8-112.5kg

7-112.5kg

Incline Barbell

6-80kg (was slipping off the bench)

8-80kg

8-80kg

8-80kg

Standing Shoulder Press

10-40kg

10-40kg

10-40kg

Side/Rear Raises Supersetted

8-12kg

8-12kg

All done, I hope I feel better Thursday, gonna have a day off tomorrow. Food is now back to being spot on so will check next Monday.


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Legs tonight and really felt it tonight, took my squats by 7.5kg felt good.

Squats

8-100

8-130

8-140

8-145

SL Deadlifts

10-100

10-140

8-140

5-140 (Lost Grip)

Leg Extenstions

8-307.5lbs

8-307.5lbs

6-307.5lbs

Ham Curls

10-150lbs

10-150lbs

All done felt knackered after the squats so the rest didnt go as planned, but pleased with how things are going....


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Arms day friday did a bit of everything,

Weighted Dips-

10-bw

8-20kg

8-40kg

5-40kg

Chin Ups-

10-bw

10-bw

8-bw

8-bw

Tricep cable pushdowns

10-20kg

10-25kg

10-35kg

10-35kg

Twist Cirls-

10-10kg

10-12kg

10-14kg

10-16kg

Nice and quick!

Yesterday had a really good cheat meal x2 mcdonald hamburgers, then I made an egg white omelette cut it in half and put it inside each then added a load of salad.

Only around 600kcal and was really good!

Today just went for a light jog with the Mrs then a 1 hour bike ride with some clients at work so cardio done for the week.


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nearly time for a weigh in, I hope to be at leat 1 pound down otherwise ill have to start doing a little bit more cardio as I have only been doing the odd session here and there.

Diet at the moment has been

1- Oats & Whey

2- All in one Shake

3- Chicken Salad

4- Oats & Whey

5- Omelette Wrap

6- All in one shake

7- Chicken Salad Wrap

8- Salmon with light mayo on a few rice cakes

With 2 liters of green tea brewed in cold water and about 2 more liters of normal water!

Total about 2500kcal

back yesterday

Wide Pulldowns

10-225lbs

10-225

10-225

8-225

T-Bar

10-65kg

10-90

10-90

10-90

8-90

DB Row

8-55kg

8-55

8-55

Deadlift (light but was really working on speed and long pause at the top)

10-140kg

10-140kg

10-140kg


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Monday I trained with four others but we got round really quick and had less rest than usual (no chatting between sets etc)

Went ok but not improving much...

Flat bench

10-112.5kg

9-112.5kg

6-112.5kg

10-100kg

Incline Barbell

10-80kg (paused Reps)

10-80kg

8-80kg

8-80kg

Standing Shoulders

10-40kg

8-45kg

5-45kg

10-40kg

Lat/rear raises superset

10-12kg

10-12kg

10-12kg

Weighed in this morning at 89.9kg from 91.3kg 10 days ago so thats about 1.4kg so just about right. Waist was also down to 35inches from 36 so i hope to keep this up...


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Had to go gym on my own yesterday, had legs so didnt push my self for more reps with my squats but everything else was ok.

Squats

10-60kg x2

8-100kg

8-130kg

8-140kg

7-147.5kg

SL Deads

10-60kg

10-100kg

8-140kg

8-140kg

8-140kg

Leg Extensions

10-300lbs

9-300lbs

8-300lbs

Leg Curls

8-155lbs

8-155lbs

All done nice and quick! I hope to get some videos up soon but working some double shifts so will be trying to fit gym sesions in whre I can!!!!


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Rubbish work out yesterday, felt knackered, but next week I'll go back to 5 rep training and I cant wait!!!

Pull Downs-

10-225lbs

10-225lbs

10-195lbs

9-195lbs

T-Bar

10-65kg

10-90kg

10-90kg

8-90kg

8-90kg

DB Row

8-55kg

8-55kg

8-55kg

Deadlifts

10-60kg

8-100kg

10-130kg

4-150kg

Some cable rows, felt bad so left!!!! Food was bad on the weekend so not expecting much on the weigh in tomorrow!


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Good chest/shoulder session session, I think I'm going to take shoulders out next week and do them Friday! After chest my shoulders are smashed, shoulder strength is so weak really need to work on this!

Flat bench

10-112.5kg

9-115kg pb

8-115kg

8-100kg

Incline bb

10-80kg

10-80kg

9-80kg

8-60kg (1 1/4 reps)

Shoulder press standing

10-40kg

8-40kg

8-40kg

Side/ rear raises

10-12kg

10-12kg

10-12kg

Overall good workout, not much rest! Can't wait to see what my 5 rep max will be next week!


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Leg Sess yesterday, went well and knees feeling stronger on squats so I hope to start back where I left off next week with 165kg for 5!

SL Deads

10-60kg

10-100kg

10-140kg

10-140kg

8-150kg

Squats

8-60kg

8-100kg

8-130kg

8-145kg

4-145kg (Belt pinching, bad blood blister)

Leg Extensions

10-300lbs

10-300lbs

9-300lbs

Ham Curls

8-155lbs

8-155lbs

All done, few days off training before I start 6 week 5-rep cycle so really what to push all lifts up from the last one. Weight done a little bit more to 89.4kg so about a pound which is good! Finding this slow cut very easy and I hope to get some vids up soon!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good progress Mark, and, yes, get the vids up


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Had loads of extra work this week helping out a friend, starting at 630am yeasterday had a hour a half to train and shower and then back again and didnt get home till 1145pm ish and more or less the same today!

So just had a a quick arm and calf session, just went through loads of exercises but didnt record anything. Bodypower tomorrow, looks like its going to be a massive event this year so cant wait.......

New 6 week plan next week 5rep and 3-4 sets on everything and going to really try to up the weight each week, program will be,

Back- Weight Close Chins/Yates Row/Db Row/T-Bar Machine

Chest- Flat Bench Press/Incline DBs/15% Incline DBs/Skullcrushers

Off

Legs- Squats/Rack Deads/Leg Ext/Ham Curls

Shoulders/Biceps- Push Press/DB Press/Lat Raises/BB Curls

Off

Off

Repeat

Will throw in some calfs/abs at work when I can in the evenings and a few sessions of cardio.


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Went to bodypower yesterday and had a lot of fun! Loads of samples and loads to do!! Quick link to short review with a few pictures!

http://ptwithme.blogspot.com/2011/05/bodypower-expo-2011.html


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Back session this morning and the start of my 6 week 5 rep program!

Weighted pull ups

5-20kg

5-25

5-27.5

5-30 pb

5-32.5 pb

Yates row

5-100kg

5-100

5-110

5-115 pb

Single cable row

5-32kg

5-35.5

5-45.5

5-45.5

Close handle pull downs

5-180lbs

5-225

5-240

5-255

All done with a few PBS so gonna see what tomorrow brings, and I hope to get some vids up!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Great work on he PBs Mark!! Keep strong


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Had such a godd session yesterday! I had a course in London in the day and had a few hours doing practical (training) but most did some leg stuff as I was doing chest & triceps in the evening. Had a pre workout that I really liked which was the new hemo rage!

Anyway the session went like this

Warm Ups..... then

Flat Bench

5-120kg

5-122.5kg PB

5-125kg PB

5-125kg

Incline (30%)

5-45kg

5-45kg

3-50kg (to heavy)

Incline (15%)

5-45kg

5-45kg

5-45kg

(All Inclined were paused reps at the bottom)

Skullcrushers

5-30kg

5-40kg

5-45kg PB

5-45kg

So far 3 Pb's on this new 6 week 5rep training program and legs today so I hope to have nmore of the same. I just posted two videos on my blog so take a look and tell me what you think! Both are Bench Press Vids but will have more to come in the coming weeks!

VIDEOS HERE......

http://ptwithme.blogspot.com/

Cheers Guys..


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

First Leg session with 5 reps and justed wanted to ease in and build up each week.

Squats

5-140kg

5-160kg

5-165kg

5-165kg (This is where I finshed off last time and it felt really easy today so 170kg for next week)

Rack Deadlifts

5-140kg

5-190kg

3-210kg (Too heavy bad form)

5-190kg

5-195kg

Leg Curl

5-155lbs

5-185lbs

5-185lbs

Leg Extensions

5-300lbs

5-300lbs

5-300lbs

Bit of a problem with the isolation as doing the whole stack so cant go up anymore. So think im gonna do some slow reps with these. Gonna get some squat and pull up videos next week I think, would be good to see my form on my squats and get some advice etc..


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Friday went to a friends wedding so didnt eat to well but wasnt drinking, moved shoulders and biceps to Saturday...

Push Press

5-50kg

5-60kg

5-70kg

5-70kg

4-70kg

Side/Rear Raises

5-12kg

5-14kg

5-14kg

5-14kg

Barbell Bicep Curls/Reverse Curls

5-30kg/5-20kg

5-40kg/5-30kg

5-45kg/5-30kg

5-45kg/5-30kg

DB Shoulder Press

5-22kg

5-22kg

5-22kg

5-22kg

Trained at the gym I work in so it was very busy so had to change order around and the DB's only go up to 22kg so next week will hopefully push all these up. Foods been alot better of late so gonna really push it this week and will weigh in on Wednesday hoping to see 89kg dead!!


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Bit of a bad session, bank holiday, really busy and had to train somewhere else ! Anyway

Weighted pullups

5-20

5-32.5

5-33.75

5-32.5

Yates row

5-100

5-115

5-115

5-110

Single cable machine row

5-27.5

5-32.5

5-35

5-37.5

Close pulldowns

5-102.5

5-102.5

5-102.5

5-102.5

Going get some videos of legs as I'm going down basement gym in Watford so can't wait.... It's an underground bomb shelter turned hardcore weights gym! Will get a few pics up!


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Chest & Triceps today, went ok some improvements and a few sets worse than last week.

Bench Press

5-125kg

5-125kg

5-125kg

4-127.5kg

DB Incline 30% all paused reps

5-45kg

5-45kg

5-45kg

DB Incline 15%

5-45kg

4-45kg

4-45kg

Skullcrushers

5-30kg

5-45kg

5-40kg

5-40kg

Triceps felt smashed after 15% incline presses so the skullcrushers felt very hard. Bench coming along, I think ill start with 127.5kg and hope to get a few sets of 5 for a new PB!


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi Guys, went down Basement gym in Watford yesterday and just posted a review on the thread on the forum. As it has my new squat PB I'll post it here too. Please take a look and tell me what you think.....

http://ptwithme.blogspot.com/2011/06/basement-gym-watford.html

Anyway session went like this

Squats

5-100kg

5-140kg

5-165kg

5-170kg PB

5-170kg

Rack Deads

5-140kg

5-180kg

5-200kg

5-180kg (The blocks we were on wasnt safe so went down)

Then did full stack on leg extensions and 1/2 stack on ham curls, there were no numbers so just guest and went up every set. Then finished on the plate loaded leg press made in 1970 no doubt but still worked well and was really good!

Great to get a new pb and train in a different gym, might go down there once a month to change things up. Weighed myself in the morning and came in at 89.1kg so about a pound off so still going in the right direction.....


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

First good shoulder session in a long time!

Push press

5-60kg

5-70kg

5-70kg

5-70kg

Db press

5-30kg

5-30kg

5-32kg

5-34kg

5-36kg pb

Side/rear raises

5-14kg

5-16kg pb

5-16kg

5-16kg

Barbell bicep ss with reverse curls

5-40kg 5-20kg

5-45kg 5-20kg

4-45kg 5-20kg

5-40kg 5-20kg

Done in 45 mins but two PBS which makes it 5 PBS in the last two weeks!!!


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Really enjoying this training program, a new PB on close grip chins and its feeling easier!

Back Session

Close Chin Ups

5-20kg

5-32.5kg

5-35kg PB

5-35kg

Yates Row

5-100kg

5-115kg

5-115kg

5-115kg

Single Cable Row

5-32kg

5-45kg

5-45kg

5-45kg

V-Bar Pull Downs

5-170lbs

5-220lbs

5-202lbs

5-202lbs

All done diet still spot on so hopefully will see 88.? on the scales in the morning! Chest & triceps tonight so gonns go home for a sleep then smash it later!!!!


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Not a great workout yesterday, no sleep and after the first set is was all downhill!

Ok first the good news, got a new pb flat bench press 5-127.5kg! Bad news was energy was gone and did worse than the week before but this happens sometimes so oh well!!!

Flat bench press

5-127.5kg

4-130kg

4-127.5kg

5-120kg

Incline DB's 30%

5-45kg

4-45kg

3-45kg

Same at 15%

5-40kg

5-40kg

6-40kg

Skullcrushers

5-30kg

5-40kg

5-40kg

All Done!

Also got my first article published by The Grove Hotel in Herts home for the England national football team! Also had my bio done as I work their. Here is the link so take a look at the article and tell me what you think. Its aimed at general gym members rather than bodybuilders etc but still would like some feedback bad or good!

Cheers guys

http://ptwithme.blogspot.com/2011/06/my-first-published-article-bio.html


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Managed to get some sleep in the afternoon and had a very good leg session, legs are by far my favourite session of the week! and again a new PB on squats, never had some many!

Squats

5-60kg x2

5-100kg

5-140kg

5-170kg

5-175kg PB

3-175kg (didnt want to risk losing form and got lower back pump)

Rack Deadlifts

5-60kg

5-100kg

5-140kg

5-190kg

5-195kg

5-200kg

Ham Curls

5-155lbs

5-185lbs

5-200lbs

Leg Extension

5-315lbs

5-315lbs

5-315lbs

Down another pound to 88.5kg and havent seen 88 on the scale in a long time!!!!


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Had shoulders & biceps yesterday and am finally seeing some progress!

Push Press

5-50kg

5-60kg

5-70kg

5-72.5kg pb

5-75kg pb

5-77.5kg pb

Db Shoulder Press

5-36kg

5-38kg pb

5-38kg

5-36kg

Side & rear Raises

5-14kg

5-14kg

5-14kg

5-14kg

BB Bicep Curls SS with reverse curls

5-40kg 5-25kg

5-40kg 5-25kg

5-40kg 5-30kg

5-40kg 5-30kg

Good session, not be to great the last few days with food due to some 14 hour days but back on track and into my last two weeks of this training cycle. I think Im going to keep the same exercises but up the reps to 8-10reps to give joints and cns a bit of rest but have to wait and see..


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Ok Back session yesterday, had a lot of work on but managed to squeeze in a hour!

Weighted Chins

5-20kg

5-35kg

5-35kg

5-30kg

Yates Rows

5-100kg

5-115kg

5-115kg

8-100kg

Single Arm Row

5-32.5kg

5-37.5kg

5-40kg

5-40kg

Close v-bar Pull Downs

5-102.5kg

5-102.5kg

5-102.5kg

5-102.5kg

All done, food has been alot better and have been slowly adding more good fats which I have never really done, so salmon or mackerel everynight in a salad and 6 or so fish oil caps and a few eggs in a omlette. Protein above 200g a day and anywhere between 2200-2600kcal per day depending on how long im awake and whats going on.


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

2nd week in a row with a poor chest sesson, thsi time my flat bench felt really heavy and just didnt have the power today or but the rest was ok so just got to soilder on.

Bench Press

5-127.5kg

5-127.5kg

4-127.5kg

5-120kg

Incline Dbs 30%

5-45kg

5-45kg

5-45kg

Incline Dbs 15%

5-45kg

5-45kg

5-45kg

Skullcrushers with a flat bar

5-40kg

5-40kg

5-40kg

5-40kg

Quite a quick session but need some more work on my chest, legs on Thursday might go for 180kg for 5 reps but will have to wait and see.....


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Legs today and went for 180kg on the squats, god it felt heavy!!!!!

Squats

5-100kg

5-140kg

5-170kg

4-180kg PB Never gone this heavy for one rep! Was too scared to go for the 5th rep maybe next week...

Rack Deadlifts

5-100kg

5-140kg

5-180kg (Video on its way)

5-195kg

5-195kg

Leg Extension and some ham curls then had to rush to work. Good session and getting closer to that 200kg squat!!!!!!!!


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Good shoulders & biceps workout today, Diets been ok and made a wicked protein jelly with some strawberry USN protein powder and jelly granules! 500ml of the stuff and under 160kcal !

Anyway

Push Press

5-60kg

5-75kg

5-80kg PB

5-80kg

8-60kg

DB SHoulder Press

5-30kg

5-30kg

5-36kg

8-36kg

Side and rear raises supersetted...

Then some biceps

BB Curls

5-30kg

5-40kg

5-40kg

5-30kg

All sets supersetted with some reverse curls and slow negatives

That is all have a good weekend, no training for me but have 7 houses to view!!!!!


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Best back session in a long time...

Weight Chin Ups

5-20kg

5-35kg

5-35kg

5-35kg

Yates Row

5-100kg

5-115kg

5-115kg

6-115kg

10-100kg

Close V Bar Pull Downs

5-175lbs

5-220lbs

5-245lbs

5-275lbs

Single Cable Row

5-32.5kg

5-50kg

5-50kg

5-50kg

Diet back on track and strength better.... Gonna get a pull up video next week and maybe some leg pics


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Finally got my waist down to 34inchs, only lost 0.4kg in two weeks but didnt have a few cheats so cant complain! Also I have had a few comments about my waist so this all helps with motivation. Really happy!

My brother who also posts on here from time to time is competing in two shows in the next 6 weeks,

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/135870-first-bnbf-show-11-weeks-2.html

so I will be there with him to help back stage at the Herts and Beds first timers then a Bnbf central show, gives me some motivation to get on stage so might go for something next year. His condition is really good already and he went to see Eddie Abbew at body limits and he said he is a week out already so has put him back on 4000kcal a day to stablise his metabolism!

Anyway trained legs on wednesday,

Squats

5-60kg x2

5-100kg

5-140kg

5-170kg

4-180kg

SL Deads

10-60kg

10-100kg

10-140kg

10-140kg

Rack Deads

5-140kg (explosive)

5-180kg (Easy)

A few sets of leg press and then home, bit of a mixed up session but really feeling the hamstrings today..


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Finish of my last back session in this cycle! Everything feels easier and can't wait to up the reps next week! I think I'll be going to 10-12reps!

At the end of the week I'll put up all my progressions in the last 6 weeks! Maybe some vids this week too, bench press, squats, push press etc


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Chest and legs done this week! Everything went ok, no PBS but a lot easier on most exercises! Diet has been poor at times but have had a few problems this week! Just need to get back on track until Monday! Going to have a new program Monday but not sure what yet???


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Last 6 weeks went well! Now I need to maintain the weights as I'm doing a keto diet for 8 weeks whilst doing a yt3 program! It stats today and so far I fell great, no carb crash and I have been eating plenty of veg chicken eggs nuts and casein! I'll post each workout and detail my weight changes! I'm going a have 1 refeed day per week by dropping fats and adding in carbs! Probably a load of sweet potato and rice cakes!


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Keto going well, no cravings or energy drop yet! Both sessions have gone well! I feel full all day long too and getting sick of veg already!

Diet looks like

1 casein x2 eggs x2 nuts

2 chk veg nuts

3 same

4 same

5 salmon/steak veg x3eggs

6 x2 casein olive oil

Post workout

X2 whey x1 casein 15g Gluteamin


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Its been a week and a few days and the diet is ok! Im adjusting as I go along so I hope in the next few weeks I'll know how my body is working !

Training has been ok, I have been doing 30 mins of cycling nearly everyday and my weight sessions have now gone up to 10-12 reps! I think while I'm on this diet Im gonna stick to this rep range and try to build up my strength as much as I can.

All I did for back was...

Wide Pull UPs

10-bw

10-bw

10-bw

10-bw

DB Rows

10-40kg

10-40kg

10-40kg

10-40kg

BB R0w

10-80kg

10-80kg

10-80kg

10-80kg

10-80kg Under grip


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Diet still going ok, had some really bad stomach cramps on Mon & Tues but they seem to have gone, I hope! Im down about four pouinds after the first week but most would be because of the lack of carbs but my waist is down so happy days!

Chest work out was ok but my triceps were smashed, I'm so not used to 10 rep training HA..

Incline BB

10-80kg

10-80kg

10-85kg

9-85kg

Incline DBs

10-34kg

10-34kg

8-34kg

10-30kg

Dips Bodyweight

10 x 4 sets

Skullcrushers

10-25kg

10-25kg

10-25kg

10-25kg

Over the next few weeks I expect all these numbers to shoot up as your body adjusts but Ill have to wait and see how the diet goes.

Diet

1-x2 casein, 30g nuts, x2 eggs

2-3-4 130g chk, 200g veg, 30g nuts

5- 150g steak or fish, 200g veg and 30g nuts

6- x2 casein and 10ml oil

Post workout, x2 whey, x1 casien and 10ml oil!


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Havent posted for a while, im in week three of yt3 training and my whole body is sore! Only shoulders and biceps left to do this week! Had a carb load of sweet potato Sunday and then back to keto! Lost a bit of fat now and people starting to notice so got to keep it up!


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Back to week one of YT3 this week, had a good back, chest then legs session! Not lost much strength at all so very pleased. I have a training session with Eddie Abbew on Friday so hopfully gonna get pushed to the max!

Its now nearly been four weeks on keto and my weight has dropped down to around 85kg for 89kg and why wasit has gone from 35 to 33inches so everything is going to plan! I have my second carb up on Sunday but will be at the BNBF Centrals!

Squatted up to 160kg which felt ok, 50kg weighted dips, 180kg rack deadlifts, and 55kg db rows so I just need to manatain these numbers for the next 5weeks before my holiday!!!


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Went up to Marlowes fitness in Hemel Hempstead and had a training session with Eddie Abbew! We did shoulders and they are killing me know! Never beent o that gym but it has a good amount of equipment etc! Eddie has just taken it over so im sure he will bring some changes! In the session we did loads of stuff I have never done before, basic exercises with different changes!

Think I will go up there once a month to let me ruin a different muscles group everytime!


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Training going well will post some pics This week I hope! Still a bit fat but this diet is working well!


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Off to Marlowes fitness today in Hemel to train legs! I have just written a review on the gym and will be getting some pics of the new equipment/changes and of course Eddie Abbew!

Will try to get a squat video and leg press video up too!

Anyway diet is still spot on and I have lost inches off my waist and maintained all other body parts, really pleased with this diet especially as Im flat as a pancake due to under 50grams of carbs per day! Will post a thread later about the review and let you know how I got on....


----------

